# Trout fishing on the Cartecay



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

I live on the Cartecay river in Ellijay, Ga, awesome Trout fishing right now, if you like to trout fish, well this past monday we caught average 17 inch fat rainbows and 1, 24 inch...
anyone interested??


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 21, 2005)

nice catch! what are you using?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 21, 2005)

Careful there MO, between here and NGTO your gonna create a stampead and those folks up at High Meadows will be knocking at your door.

Nice fish tho!  I'm off next week, you gonna be around to fish?


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

*SmokeymtnJoe*

LOL, well, they gotta get invited first 
you know and I know what kind of sweet fishing hole I have here, yes sir I'll be around next week, you wanna try it out ?


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

*Hoytman*

I couldnt believe what we caught them on until I tried it myself..
3 inch pink plastic wobbler heads, they look like the size of red wigglers, hook'em with a size 10 long or short shaft hook in the middle, lettem dangle on the ends with a split shot about 2 1/2 ft up, then you better hold on to your pole..


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 21, 2005)

Im not a trout fisherman Im just interested in the different tactics people use to catch them. looks like fun just never gave it a chance to busy with bass.


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 21, 2005)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> I couldnt believe what we caught them on until I tried it myself..
> 3 inch pink plastic wobbler heads, they look like the size of red wigglers, hook'em with a size 10 long or short shaft hook in the middle, lettem dangle on the ends with a split shot about 2 1/2 ft up, then you better hold on to your pole..


that is sweet! maybe one of these days I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

*Thunter*

No sir, kinda hard to leave my house with me being right next to the river, and with this kind of luck, why go anywhere else???


----------



## shotgun (Dec 21, 2005)

If I hadn't just had knee surgery I would be knocking on your back door. I would love to tie in to some of those.
Great fish thanks for sharing.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

*Shotgun*

Sorry to hear about the knee surgery, I kinda know what you mean, this past august I broke my leg fly fishing, was laid up for 3 months, well sorta, I did manage to slip into my waders ( shhhh dont tell my doctor ) I broke my Tibula & fibula, 6 inch plate & several screws later...needless to say I am making up for lost time !!
I couldn't believe it when it happened, I jumped out of airplanes for 10 years and I can't even slide down a rock without breaking my darn leg !
The old bones aint what they used too be 
Come on up when you get healed...


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 21, 2005)

Mossy is that close to where the old corn mill is? just looks familiar.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

*BranchMinnow*

Ahhh yes, the old corn mill is down stream from me, the pictures you see here are on my peice of property..
I own about 450 ft of river front, I have my very own 2 private islands which make up a private stream where the river splits to the left of the islands..
I live on the Roy rd side( riverwood rd )
The old mill is on the big creek side...
You interested in doing some trout fishin?


----------



## fredw (Dec 21, 2005)

MossyOak, that's some fine trout you have there.   Bet they were fun to catch.  Do you stock those big ones?


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

*fredw*

No sir, the DNR stockem and the locals along the river feedem


----------



## fredw (Dec 21, 2005)

The locals are doing a great job with the feed!


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

*Feed those fat trout !*

Yes indeed....
Soon I will have my very own automatic feeder


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 22, 2005)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> Ahhh yes, the old corn mill is down stream from me, the pictures you see here are on my peice of property..
> I own about 450 ft of river front, I have my very own 2 private islands which make up a private stream where the river splits to the left of the islands..
> I live on the Roy rd side( riverwood rd )
> The old mill is on the big creek side...
> You interested in doing some trout fishin?


My great granpa owned and operated that old mill and my aunt still owns the side that the old mill is on. Back in october or September we had our family reunion there and I saw a fisherman over there trying to catch some , was that you?

I was across the river with my wife and little girl.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 22, 2005)

*BranchMinnow*

No sir that wasn't me, I was still hobbling around on my broken leg, I broke my leg back in august flyfishing, I am just now able to get around, some pain here and there, but the cold water actually helps it..

So no that wasnt me fishing across the river from where your reunion was, but I hear tell that is a good spot where the bridge is out...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 23, 2005)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> I couldnt believe what we caught them on until I tried it myself..
> 3 inch pink plastic wobbler heads, they look like the size of red wigglers, hook'em with a size 10 long or short shaft hook in the middle, lettem dangle on the ends with a split shot about 2 1/2 ft up, then you better hold on to your pole..


They'll hit them when they won't anything else.


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 23, 2005)

My dad has a spot on the cartecay, Ive caught some nice rainbows up there


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 26, 2005)

Summer of 2004 the family went trout fishing up north ga. way. being a flatlander I was kinda at a disadvantage but we did manage to trick several onto a hook. Transferred them to the campfire that night. Sure were tasty-gotta go again sometime.

Couple of the boys decided sliding on the rocks was a lot more fun since I wasn't putting them on the fish too good.
Don't like the sounds of breaking bones, so if we get back will have to keep a closer eye out. The wife was with us one day and she did a good job of hawking them(judging by all the screaming about don't do that again; boys where are ya'll; no,no no, John a little help here; can you put that rod down and go find Andrew-Sean-etc, etc,)
Next trip she stays or shops or something


----------



## Goat (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice fish MO. I go to Coopers, Toccoa and Rock creek a few times a year. Mybe on one of those trips we could meet up and do some fishin? I stay in the Mulky campgrounds.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 27, 2005)

*Goat & Meriweather*

When you boys feel like catching some big bows, just give me a shout, I'll put you on them..
I'll even give ya the flies !


----------



## MartyMcFlyfish (Jun 5, 2018)

MossyOak said:


> *Goat & Meriweather*
> 
> When you boys feel like catching some big bows, just give me a shout, I'll put you on them..
> I'll even give ya the flies !


I’ve got a friend with property right at the beginning of the cartecay. We’re going Saturday. Any tips or you can come put us on some fish if your willing. Thank you and God bless you sir!!


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 7, 2018)

You are blessed to own riverfront!  And generous too.  Nice fish!


----------



## MossyOak (Jun 26, 2018)

MartyMcFlyfish said:


> I’ve got a friend with property right at the beginning of the cartecay. We’re going Saturday. Any tips or you can come put us on some fish if your willing. Thank you and God bless you sir!!


Marty, this post I did was afew years ago, no longer live there, so how was the fishing? I heard the cartecay was nearly wiped out from the oters eating all the trout, sad thing too, I used to stock it with 2-10 lbers all the time...


----------

